

Do you want to develop digital services in Finland? - ilkkas
https://forgeservicelab.fi/en#block-views-what-why-blocks-block

======
ilkkas
FORGE Service Lab is a community where your development project can get cloud
computing resources, help and other things to speed up the development.<p>Or,
if your company has something to offer, like testing services or something
else. You can offer those to other FORGE users

